# Hi everyone



## Aaronic (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi, I'm new here and I have two cats as well as two rabbits. One of my cats is stripped and 8 months old. I have had her since she was a kitten and my other I just got and is 7 weeks old. The new one is mostly black. I have tons of pictures but I need to find a server to upload them too first.

Nice to meet everyone

Aaron


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the cat forum Aaron


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey welcome to cat forum post lots and have fun


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!

7 weeks is to young to be taken from its mother. Kittens should stay with their mother until 12 weeks


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome! (((=


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome Aaron! I am sure you will enjoy this forum as much as the rest of us  .. It is quite addictive


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Aaron. Welcome! I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself here. Yes, the little one is very young, so give her extra loving care. I saw the pictures, and the baby is beautiful too!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Aaron


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Bunnies are soo cute too, can't wait to see some pictures of all of them :lol:


----------

